# Fische sollen Klima retten



## crisis (8. März 2021)

Hat ja in der Geschichte der Menschheit immer ganz prima geklappt, wenn man eine Tierart als Fressfeind einer anderen in einem artfremden Gebiet ausgesetzt hat, siehe Aga-Kröte in der Karibik und in Australien. Soweit ich weiß ist es jahrtausendalte Praxis in Südostasien Fische in den Reisfeldern auszubringen, aber eben heimische.


----------



## Ganerc (8. März 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Hat ja in der Geschichte der Menschheit immer ganz prima geklappt, wenn man eine Tierart als Fressfeind einer anderen in einem artfremden Gebiet ausgesetzt hat, siehe Aga-Kröte in der Karibik und in Australien. Soweit ich weiß ist es jahrtausendalte Praxis in Südostasien Fische in den Reisfeldern auszubringen, aber eben heimische.


Ist auch mein Kenntnisstand. Darüber weiß eigentlich jeder fortgeschrittene Aquarianer Bescheid


----------

